# Beztēma >  Ziemeļblāzmas

## Ingus Siliņš

Ziemeļblāzmas un magnētiskās vētras var paredzēt..
http://www.spaceweather.com
Var gadīties, ka šonakt būs arī Latvijā... jāseko līdzi turpmākai gaitai un aktivitātei.... Maksimums ziemeļblāzmas lokam virzienā uz Latvijas pusi sagriežas pēc 9:00 vakarā, kad saule ir otrā pusē...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ziemeļblāzmas un magnētiskās vētras var paredzēt..
> http://www.spaceweather.com
> Var gadīties, ka šonakt būs arī Latvijā... jāseko līdzi turpmākai gaitai un aktivitātei.... Maksimums ziemeļblāzmas lokam virzienā uz Latvijas pusi sagriežas pēc 9:00 vakarā, kad saule ir otrā pusē...


 Tuvākās magnētsiko vētru prognozes ir šonakt un rīt... pašlaik liekas cerīgi...
ja Kp uzkāps līdz 6 un vairāk, tad ziemeļblāzmas būs Latvijā.....
pie Kp 3...4 un vairāk, VLF diapazonā var dzirdēt visādus brīnumus...

----------


## Texx

Ko nozīmē Kp?

----------


## karloslv

Nuu, es teiktu, ka Kp jābūt vismaz 8, lai kaut ko ieraudzītu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nuu, es teiktu, ka Kp jābūt vismaz 8, lai kaut ko ieraudzītu.


 Kp ir planetrārais indekss ( planetary index ) tur spaceweather - ā uzspied uz more data un parādās grafiks...
Latvijā pietiek, ja kp ir vismaz 6 un tam jābūt ap 9 vakarā un vēlāk...
6 - 7 augustā arī bija Latvijā ziemeļblāzmas... bija zaļgana debess nomale un vienubrīdi kaut kādi stari parādījās... 7 augustā no rīta varēja dzirdēt ziemeļblāzmas kori VLF diapazonā...
Piektdien nakts tumsā un miglas aizsegā cerēju sagaidīt ziemeļblāzmu uz lidlauku un klausījos VLF skaņas... neko par sprakšķiem un drāšu skaņām un klusu šņākoņu vairāk pārsvarā nedzirdēju... bija vel daži klusi svilpieni...
nākamajā dienā agri no rīta, pirms saules lēkta, devos uz to pašu vietu, cerībā dzirdēt VLF rītablāzmas kori, tad Kp bija no 4...3 bija klusa šņākoņa un šad tad varēja dzirdēt stieptus svilpienus, bet arī reti, cerēju sagaidīt ko vairāk... pie reizes biju copēt... kopumā laiks pavadīts fantastiski, neparasts saullēkts... un burvīga nakts  ::

----------


## karloslv

Paga, viena lieta ir dzirdēt kaut ko VLF, otra ir redzēt. Mana pieredze bija, ka ar Kp=8 nu tā knapi varēja nojaust debess krāsu.

Šeit skaisti redzams visu POES satelītu datu apkopojums: http://www.sec.noaa.gov/pmap/

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Paga, viena lieta ir dzirdēt kaut ko VLF, otra ir redzēt. Mana pieredze bija, ka ar Kp=8 nu tā knapi varēja nojaust debess krāsu.
> 
> Šeit skaisti redzams visu POES satelītu datu apkopojums: http://www.sec.noaa.gov/pmap/


 Spaceweatherā arī ir karte, uzspied zem kartes europa un parādīs tieši eiropas pusi... labi var redzēt, kur atrodas Latvija...
Jāpapēta kā to Kp mēra, ja tā ir kaut kāda vidējā vērtība no mērijumiem 3 stundās, tad pīķa maksimumi varētu būt krietni lielāki par uzdoto kp un ilgt dažas minūtes...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Spaceweathers pasludina "medību sezonas sākumu" ziemeļblāzmām...
Kopumā vērtējot VLF novēroto kopš 7 augusta, ir tāds kā klusais periods... piem. whistler - i ir samērā reti, un ja ir, tad klusi...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

šodien kp bija ap 2, bet ziemeļblāzmas sniedzās līdz Igaunijas, Latvijas robežai ( kartē ) šodien VLF diapazonā Bolderājas pludmalē varēja dzirdēt visādus brīnumus... pat oda skaņu austiņās, kad tas lidinājās gar antenu   ::

----------


## karloslv

kopš kura laika odi izstaro elektromagnētiskos viļņus?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> kopš kura laika odi izstaro elektromagnētiskos viļņus?


 Diez vai ods radītu "spēcīgu" VLF radioviļņu enerģiju, visticamāk tas ir sekundārās modulācijas efekts... ods ar savu "masu" un kustībām izraisa elektrostatiskā lauka izmaiņas ap antenu... it sevišķi ja lidinās tuvāk pašam uztvērējam gar antenu... rezultātā rodas modulācija.. un atbilstoša skaņa... vel varot dzirdēt kā staigā cilvēks apm. metra attālumā... dzird soļus un zāles, smilšu čaboņu... tā pat var dzirdēt savus soļus... ja ārā jonizēts gaiss un pūš vējš, var dzirdēt vēja gaudoņu austiņās, kas notiek ap antenu... ( esmu to arī dzirdējis )

----------


## karloslv

Hm, interesanti! Principā tas jau tad nav radiouztvērējs, tas vienkārši nolasa elektrisko lauku. Tur pat nevar runāt par modulāciju, jo uz austiņām padod E vērtību, tikai signālam nofiltrē augšas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Hm, interesanti! Principā tas jau tad nav radiouztvērējs, tas vienkārši nolasa elektrisko lauku. Tur pat nevar runāt par modulāciju, jo uz austiņām padod E vērtību, tikai signālam nofiltrē augšas.


 Bez maz vai tā ir, jo uztvērējs uztver elektriskā lauka svārstības... un elektrisko lauku elektromagnētiskajiem viļņiem....
modulācija tur ir, jo statiskais lauks tiek pārvērsts mainīgā un rodas audiofrekvence uztvērējā....
VLF jau pats par sevi ir dīvains, jo tur satiekas statiskie lauki ar radioviļņiem, kam zema frekvence...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vai kāds ko manija vakar starp 9 - 12 vakarā? Planetārais indekss = 6 un noteikti ziemeļblāzma bija Latvijā ( uz dažām midūtēm pīķ
a laikā ) vai tikai vel būs... kā parasti palaidu visu sākumu garām  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tagad tak pilns mēness un ja arī kas iespīdas, tad fig ko redzēsi- gaišs kā dienā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

[quote="Didzis"]Tagad tak pilns mēness un ja arī kas iespīdas, tad fig ko redzēsi- gaišs kā dienā.[/quote
vispār tā bija jau ap 1 naktī Kp = 5 tad bija... šonakt atkal sola...
ziemeļblāzmas nav tik plānas, ka pilnmēnesī neredzēsi... parasti tā parādās ziemeļu pusē...
Kad dejo ziemeļblāzmas, tad ir tik gaišs, kā 2 pilnmēneši, kopā 3  ::

----------


## Didzis

Kur tad Tu Ingus Latvijā esi redzējis tik gaišas ziemeļblāzmas. Kautkas ļoti reti pamidžinās debesīs un tas arī viss. Mēs dzīvojam pārāk tālu uz dienvidiem, lai varētu runāt par nopietnām ziemeļblāzmām.

----------


## cobalt

Vai pie šitādiem apstākļiem:

Latvijā var kautko redzēt/dzirdēt, man jams jau kādas 2 nedēļas uz desktopa stāv, nu šis pēc skata ir ārkārtējs.
Tikai domāju cik viņš lokāks/augsts(pāri horizontam iet/redz), jo sarkans jau baigi.. bet tuvākais kautkur ~Norvēģijā.

Kādam vispār ir izdevies šamo uztvert? N
ezinu cik tie dati korekti, jo tās bildes pa stundām mainās.. un ja šitā iznāk ~18:00 ņemta un tagad jau ir 19 iespējams vairs tā nav..  :: .

Kādas antennas lietojat?, es ar vada gabaliem niekojos... kas datorā pa mūziku blakus istabā skan dzirdu, ja 50Hz netraucē, tad tikai klikšķus no dabas skaņām(vai trolejbusiem)  :: . Bet vispār pieņemu ka labāk uztaisīt kādu magnētisko antennu, un atbilstošu uztvērjēju?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vai pie šitādiem apstākļiem:
> 
> Latvijā var kautko redzēt/dzirdēt, man jams jau kādas 2 nedēļas uz desktopa stāv, nu šis pēc skata ir ārkārtējs.
> Tikai domāju cik viņš lokāks/augsts(pāri horizontam iet/redz), jo sarkans jau baigi.. bet tuvākais kautkur ~Norvēģijā.
> 
> Kādam vispār ir izdevies šamo uztvert? N
> ezinu cik tie dati korekti, jo tās bildes pa stundām mainās.. un ja šitā iznāk ~18:00 ņemta un tagad jau ir 19 iespējams vairs tā nav.. .
> 
> Kādas antennas lietojat?, es ar vada gabaliem niekojos... kas datorā pa mūziku blakus istabā skan dzirdu, ja 50Hz netraucē, tad tikai klikšķus no dabas skaņām(vai trolejbusiem) . Bet vispār pieņemu ka labāk uztaisīt kādu magnētisko antennu, un atbilstošu uztvērjēju?


 Man ir izdevies ko uztvert... 7 augustā labi dzirdēju ziemeļblāzmas kori... putnu čivināšanu un tagad nesen arī dzirdēju retus svilpienus... šajā nedēļas nogalē ( piektdien ) Kp = 5 un neko īpaši nedzirdēju, pēc tam nokritās uz 3... bet bija negaisa radītie svilpieni, "drāšu skaņas" ( katru nakti tās dzird ) un sprakšķi...
Ja lieto parasto drāts antenu, tad jādodas klajā vietā, ārpus ēkām un pēc iespējas tālāk no elektrolīnijām... antenas ieejas pretestība vismaz 5 megomi ( antenas pastiprinātāju veido ar 1 lauktranzistoru )... esmu eksperimentējis ar magnētiskajām antenām ( ferīta stienis un uz tā uztīti daži tūkstoši vijumi, vai uzmaukta spole no TV augstsprieguma trafa ), spoli vēlams pieslēgt pie augsomīga > 5 megaomu antenas pastiprinātāja ( der tas pats drāts antenas pastiprinātājs ). Magnētiskā antena labi strādā iekštelpās, bet ir traucējumi no tīkla... telpiskās selektivitātes dēļ, antenu var sagriest tā lai traucējumi ir minimāli... dzirdēt var sprakšķus un naktī "drāšu skaņas", svilpienus no negaisiem ar magnētisko antenu nēesmu dzirdējis vel...
ar 2 magnētiskām antenām 90 grādu leņķī, var izveidot stereofonisko dabas rādio uztvērēju...
Ja kas, mana VLF uztvērēja shēma ir shēmu un projektu krātuves sadaļā, dažādas shēmas... ( ir vairāki VLF uztvērēji )

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Liekas, ka aizpagajusho gadu ziemassveetkos... (bija skaidrs un loti auksts laiks.. liekas, ka -20) Nekad muuzha neko tadu nebiju redzejis. No plavniekiem skatoties uz purvciku.. visas debesis bija koshi zaljas un tad dzeltenas. Skats bija VARENS un ta ziemelblaazma bija RIKTIIGI kosha. Nevis taa, ka nevar saskatit vai kaut kada miglinja, bet taa riktiigi mochna kaa saulrietaa maakonji!
Beefs





> Kur tad Tu Ingus Latvijā esi redzējis tik gaišas ziemeļblāzmas. Kautkas ļoti reti pamidžinās debesīs un tas arī viss. Mēs dzīvojam pārāk tālu uz dienvidiem, lai varētu runāt par nopietnām ziemeļblāzmām.

----------


## cobalt

He, man _kak-ras_ arī skats no pļavniekiem uz purčiku. Pagaidām tikai noktilucentos mākoņus esmu novērojis.

Hmm, a par magnētisko antenu, maybe kreisi nošāvu, bet lasiju ka taisni jābūt mazai ieejas pretestībai, jo viņa _strāvu, nevis spriegumu rada_ (nekorekts izteiciens).
P.S. Patreiz muļājos ar šādu(+ieejā viens AF filtrs) uzparikti, bet muļāšanās ir ar zemi un antenu(uz drātsgabaliem un naglām īsti nevar paļauties, jo kautvai no drāts plivināšanās vējā skan)  :: .

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> He, man _kak-ras_ arī skats no pļavniekiem uz purčiku. Pagaidām tikai noktilucentos mākoņus esmu novērojis.
> 
> Hmm, a par magnētisko antenu, maybe kreisi nošāvu, bet lasiju ka taisni jābūt mazai ieejas pretestībai, jo viņa _strāvu, nevis spriegumu rada_ (nekorekts izteiciens).
> P.S. Patreiz muļājos ar šādu(+ieejā viens AF filtrs) uzparikti, bet muļāšanās ir ar zemi un antenu(uz drātsgabaliem un naglām īsti nevar paļauties, jo kautvai no drāts plivināšanās vējā skan) .


 R 1 var palielināt uz 5,1 un vairāk megomiem, tad var iztikt ar parasto stieņveida vai teleskopisko antenu, 1 m garumā...
Tas AF filtrs nav obligāts, vismaz es tādu nelietoju....
To pašu pastiprinātāju var lietot magnētiskajai antenai... magnētiskā antena labāk strādā tukšgaitā, bez slodzes, jo strāva, kas plūdīs magnētskajā antenā, darbojas ar savu manētisko lauku pretīm un atmagnetizē...
Ja lieto magnētisko antenu ar apm 8 vij un 2m diametrā ( tādu kādu es lietoju no interneta 8 dzīslu kabeļa ), tad izejā slēdz trafu, piem parastais trafs no 220 / 12 V, slēdz 12 V tinumu pie antenas, bet 220 V tinumu pie pastiprinātāja...
Magnētiskajai antenai slodzes pretestību slēdz tikai, lai novērstu rezonanses radītus frekveņču raksturlīknes kropļojumus...

----------


## cobalt

Jāpamēģina... nez vai ir pamatojums pielikt otru trani, jūtības palielināšanai  :: . Vispār gribētos dabūt tā lai line level nāk ārā, a tagad man tur 2*9 V barošana, nezinu gan cik viņš izstūrējas, un izejā dod, bet ganjau, ka vairāk par ~1..1.2 V. 

A ar ko tu klausies? Man uzreiz pie "_output_", nāk 100 Omu kautkādas aizvēsturiskas austiņas, ar ko var galvu saspiest. Pieļauju, ka viņas nav pārāk kvalitatīvas un effektīvas, toties 100% nelaiž liekas skaņas gar kārtīgām gumijas malām.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Jāpamēģina... nez vai ir pamatojums pielikt otru trani, jūtības palielināšanai . Vispār gribētos dabūt tā lai line level nāk ārā, a tagad man tur 2*9 V barošana, nezinu gan cik viņš izstūrējas, un izejā dod, bet ganjau, ka vairāk par ~1..1.2 V. 
> 
> A ar ko tu klausies? Man uzreiz pie "_output_", nāk 100 Omu kautkādas aizvēsturiskas austiņas, ar ko var galvu saspiest. Pieļauju, ka viņas nav pārāk kvalitatīvas un effektīvas, toties 100% nelaiž liekas skaņas gar kārtīgām gumijas malām.


 Te kautkāda shēma:
http://www.auroralchorus.com/bbb4rx3.htm
un
http://www.techlib.com/electronics/VLFwhistle.htm
utt.
Es klausos ar parastajām plejarīša austiņām, ko iesprauž ausīs.... laikam 32 omu...
šodien biju uz bolderājas pludmali klausīties dabas rādio... dzirdēju svilpienus, sprakšķus... cerēju dzirdēt vakarblāzmas kori... it kā vienubrīd likās, ka sāks čivināt... pastiprinājās šņākoņa... bet kopumā interesanti  :: 
Te mana uztvērēja shēma, kādu lietoju pašlaik:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circu ... eiver3.jpg
(-) savienots ar metālisku sensoru, uz kura jātur pirksts ( zemējums )

----------


## cobalt

Hmm, tu zemē ar savu masu?  ::  Man jau likās, lai kko uzķertu ar īsajām antennām zemei jābūt oj oj oj...
Saki tā arī tīri labi ķer? Vai tikai tad, kad ar kājām sālsūdenī jau stāvi?  :: 
.. vispār biju domājis vara cauruli slīpi nozāģēt, ar izolenti uztīt "ručku" un pieknaģēties ar krokodilu, lai sanāk tāds takā durklis. +/- 30 cm  :: .

Skatos tev verķis nopietnāks, a 50 Hz režekcijas filtrs lielu ieguvumu dod?  ::  Itkā vajadzētu, bet tad atkal, tas jau tikai dzīvoklī, es ateju mazliet no mājām/ielām tepat pilsētā un klusums, un tad jau viņš tikai negatīvi ietekmēs visu padarīšanu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Hmm, tu zemē ar savu masu?  Man jau likās, lai kko uzķertu ar īsajām antennām zemei jābūt oj oj oj...
> Saki tā arī tīri labi ķer? Vai tikai tad, kad ar kājām sālsūdenī jau stāvi? 
> .. vispār biju domājis vara cauruli slīpi nozāģēt, ar izolenti uztīt "ručku" un pieknaģēties ar krokodilu, lai sanāk tāds takā durklis. +/- 30 cm .
> 
> Skatos tev verķis nopietnāks, a 50 Hz režekcijas filtrs lielu ieguvumu dod?  Itkā vajadzētu, bet tad atkal, tas jau tikai dzīvoklī, es ateju mazliet no mājām/ielām tepat pilsētā un klusums, un tad jau viņš tikai negatīvi ietekmēs visu padarīšanu.


 Ar to īso antenu ( 1m gara ) ir tā, ka tās ieejas pretestība ir ap 5,1 megaomi un ieejas kapacitāte maza, līdz ar to starpība īpaša nav, vai tu turi pirkstu pie sensora, vai pievieno to pie zemētāja, kas iesprausts zemē, jo cilvēka pretestība uz zemi ir mazāka, gan arī lielāka kapacitāte pret zemi... sālsūdenī nav jāstāv  ::  varu stāvēt smiltīs, vai uz kādas kāpas, starpību nejūtu uztveršanas kvalitātē... vasarā pat iebridu ūdenī, nekas nemainījās...
50 Hz sprostfiltrs noēd pamat harmoniku ( 50 Hz ), bet augstākās harmonikas paliek... un tās labi dzird, ja tuvu elektrolīnijām... un joslas platums tam ap 100 Hz... īpaši nejūtu, ka tas ko ietekmētu... dzirdu arī zem 50 Hz, kas notiek...
Uztveršana ļoti laba, lai gan ir iespējams uztvērēju padarīt vēl jutīgāku...
Man ir vel kādi 2 uztvērēji sameistaroti, tie domāti dabas rādio ierakstam datorā ( ar portatīvo datoru jādodās klajā vietā ), shēma līdzīga kā BBB - 4 uztvērējam, no interneta... tas iemontēts nozarkārbā, kas piestiprināta pie 1 m garas caurules ( iespraužu zemē un kalpo arī kā zemētājs ), uztvērējā iesprauž 1m garu drāts gabalu ( antena ), tā jau strādā, bet filtru vajag pret militāristu raidīto frekveņču radītajiem traucējumiem...
Kas tev par uztvērēju, ka pilsētā klusums? man pat puskilometra attālumā no elektrolīnijām dzird AC fonu..

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Iespējams, ka šonakt ziemeļblāzmas būs... tā solija spaceweatherā... un novērojumi to apstiprina ( palielinās lādēto daļiņu skaits / cm3, bija pat 15 un saules vēja ātrums ).... pie liela daļiņu blīvuma ziemeļblāzma izplešās pat pie zema planetārā indeksa ( vakardienas līdzīgā situācija )

----------


## cobalt

Nu, japaskatas, pagaidam apsardzes darbibieki vel ir mana "poligonā", laikam japaskatās vel kāda klusa vietiņa tuvumā, un japaklausās... a āsmie tur laikam visu diennakti ar savu mašīnu tup  :: .

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nu, japaskatas, pagaidam apsardzes darbibieki vel ir mana "poligonā", laikam japaskatās vel kāda klusa vietiņa tuvumā, un japaklausās... a āsmie tur laikam visu diennakti ar savu mašīnu tup .


 Gan jau tev kaut kur tuvumā ir kāda klaja vieta, vai pļava... manuprāt no apsargiem nav ko baidīties... ja viņi netic, tad piedāvā paklausīties arī viņiem vlf natural radio... tad jau viņi sapratīs, ka tu klausies ko citu...
Jāsaka vel, ka arī mobīlais telefons var radīt traucējumus... jo tā displejs ģenerē zemas frekvences...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nu, japaskatas, pagaidam apsardzes darbibieki vel ir mana "poligonā", laikam japaskatās vel kāda klusa vietiņa tuvumā, un japaklausās... a āsmie tur laikam visu diennakti ar savu mašīnu tup .


 cobalt, nu gan ej ārā ar savu aparātu, jo pašlaik planetārais indekss Kp = 6 un ziemeļblāzma jau sniedzas līdz igaunijas robežai...
Es arī biju ārā lūkot ziemeļblāzmas, bet apmācies... Bet mākoņi netraucē VLF signāliem un dažus svilpienus dzirdēju... interesantas bija arī "drāšu skaņas", biju aizstaigājis līdz ķīpsalai....
ķīpsala nav tā labākā vieta, bet pie bada var iztikt ( jāmeklē vietas ar mazākiem traucējumiem )...

----------


## cobalt

Oho, nospiedu refresh un gandrīz no krēsla novēlos no sarkanām diagrammām uz desktop'a... jāskrien laukā  :: .

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Oho, nospiedu refresh un gandrīz no krēsla novēlos no sarkanām diagrammām uz desktop'a... jāskrien laukā .


 Novēlu tev cobalt veiksmi un lai dabasmāte par tevi apžēlojas un sniedz fascinējošu ziemeļblāzmas kori  ::

----------


## cobalt

Tāks...
 ::  Pirksti nosaldēti nejūtīgi gar dzelsgabaliem zemi meklējot  :: 
Ja atrod labu zemi dzird klusu 50hz, un pa virsu drāšu skaņas diezgan bieži  :: .
Iespējams vienbrīd bija kautkas līdzīgs korim... bet mašīna brauca garām un nesapratu  :: .
Novēroju ka trolejbusa līnijas baigo troksni taisa, kā arī ja ilgi neviens trolis nebrauc garām viņas apklūst, vai jocīgas pārejas skaņas taisa.
Secinājumi.. vajag vel pastiprinājumu.. pa klusu, kā arī labs zemējums ir diezgan svarīgi  :: 
Taks, kamēr rakstiju pirksti atdzīvojas un ellīgi deg/sāp  :: , jāiet dzert tēju  :: .
Nez, kādus moš opiņus piemaukt tālāk, lai filtrē 50 Hz un vel pastiprina... jāpaeksperimentē ar citām austiņām... 

Btw.. uz vienas VEF stūža plates pie "donoriem" atradu pāris  opiņus к553уд1а pa diviem korpusā laikam... Pēc datašīta(pdf,rus), neliekas nekas dižšs, bet darbiņu varētu padarīt... tikai nezinu vai tie nau kautkādi paveci baču rīmas, un labāk kādu jaunu, ekanomisku, pa santīmiem paņemt?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Tāks...
>  Pirksti nosaldēti nejūtīgi gar dzelsgabaliem zemi meklējot 
> Ja atrod labu zemi dzird klusu 50hz, un pa virsu drāšu skaņas diezgan bieži .
> Iespējams vienbrīd bija kautkas līdzīgs korim... bet mašīna brauca garām un nesapratu .
> Novēroju ka trolejbusa līnijas baigo troksni taisa, kā arī ja ilgi neviens trolis nebrauc garām viņas apklūst, vai jocīgas pārejas skaņas taisa.
> Secinājumi.. vajag vel pastiprinājumu.. pa klusu, kā arī labs zemējums ir diezgan svarīgi 
> Taks, kamēr rakstiju pirksti atdzīvojas un ellīgi deg/sāp , jāiet dzert tēju .
> Nez, kādus moš opiņus piemaukt tālāk, lai filtrē 50 Hz un vel pastiprina... jāpaeksperimentē ar citām austiņām... 
> 
> Btw.. uz vienas VEF stūža plates pie "donoriem" atradu pāris  opiņus к553уд1а pa diviem korpusā laikam... Pēc datašīta(pdf,rus), neliekas nekas dižšs, bet darbiņu varētu padarīt... tikai nezinu vai tie nau kautkādi paveci baču rīmas, un labāk kādu jaunu, ekanomisku, pa santīmiem paņemt?


  ::  Tad jau tev interesanti gāja... iesaku TL 072, lēti opampi un maz tērē enerģiju... uz katru pastiprinātājpakāpi pietiek pastprinājums Ku = 51 ( kopējais visai shēmai: Ku = 300...500 ) un barošanu gan vēlams divpolāro... ja kādas pašierosmes parādības, tad tās jānovērš, piemēram samazinot pastiprinājuma koef. kādam opampim...
trolejbuss rada tādu pašu skaņu austiņās, it kā tu atrastos trolejbusā...  ::  Zeme nav jāmeklē... pieliec pirkstu pie zemējuma vada un viss ies...
Man arī pirksti salst... tādēļ uztvērēju uz maiņām katrā rokā turu... kamer otru roku sildu kabatā... dažreiz uztvērēju iebāžu kurtkas rokā, lai pirksti un roka nesalst...  ::

----------


## Sleedzis

Vai kaads vakar ap 18:00 kko dzirdeeja/redzeeja?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vai kaads vakar ap 18:00 kko dzirdeeja/redzeeja?


 ap 18 laikam nebiju vel izgājis ārā... vēlāk ap kādiem 21:00 vakarā biju ārā izgājis, debesis apmākušās... ķīpenē biju klausīties vlf rādio... bija daži svilpieni utt... grūti bija saprast, jo traucējumi bija... ( vajadzēja uz spilves lidlauku braukt )
Savkārt šodien ap 17 - 20 tiem biju bolderājā... bija pastiprināta šņākoņa un zibens radītie svilpieni ( whisltlers ), drāšu skaņas...
daži svilpieni visai spēcīgi... pēdējā laikā whistleri kļuvuši tonāli... agrāk bija difūzie... ,laikam kaut kādas pārmaiņas...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

šodien ļoti interesanti gāja VLF diapazonā... bija whistler storm... svilpieni diezgan bieži un spēcīgi, pirmoreiz tik stiprus dzird, un tik bieži... svilpienu tips - tonālie... daži līdzinājās putnu radītajām skaņām, bet citi karalaukā krītošām bumbām...
nezinu tikai vai maksimums bija, vai tikai būs, kad whistleri nāk viens pēc otra... iespējas, ka rīt arī varēs dzirdēt...
skaļākiem svilpieniem sekoja klusa atbalss - difūzais whistlers...  ::

----------


## cobalt

Runājot par klikšķiem silpējiem un tamlīdzīgiem, domāju jums varētu būt interesanti zināt no kurienes viņi nāk:
Eiropas pēdējo 24h zibeņu karte....
Un vispār vel dažas noderīgas eiropas kartes:
http://www.weatherimages.org/index.html#european
(šiten parasti pats skatoties mēģinu uzminēt kāds būs laiks tuvākajās dienās)  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Runājot par klikšķiem silpējiem un tamlīdzīgiem, domāju jums varētu būt interesanti zināt no kurienes viņi nāk:
> Eiropas pēdējo 24h zibeņu karte....
> Un vispār vel dažas noderīgas eiropas kartes:
> http://www.weatherimages.org/index.html#european
> (šiten parasti pats skatoties mēģinu uzminēt kāds būs laiks tuvākajās dienās)


 Jā... meteo_lv arī ir zibens karte, šad tad paskatos... whistleru prognozēm noderētu zibens karte, tikai dienvidu puslodi vajag un ar līdzīgiem garuma un platuma grādiem, kā Latvijai.. whistleri ceļo pa magnētiskā lauka spēka līnijām no dienvidpola uz ziemeļpolu un otrādi...  :: 
( paskatijos visas pasaules zibens kartē un tik tiešām negaisi plosās pretīm, dienvidu puslodē... )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Iespējams, ka šonakt varētu būt, tā prognozē speceweatherā...
pašlaik kp = 2, bet lādēto daļiņu sk bija ap 11 protoni / cm3 pie šitāda blīvuma ziemļblāzmas mēdz tālu izplesties...

----------


## cobalt

Man aparāts aut af order un jātiek pie lāzerprintera + opampa, kas nav pa vakaru izdarāms  :: .

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Man aparāts aut af order un jātiek pie lāzerprintera + opampa, kas nav pa vakaru izdarāms .


 Var mēģināt uz bipolārajiem traņiem ko salodēt... manuprāt pietiktu ar 2...3 tranzistoriem audiopastiprinātājā...
vienīgi filtrus vajag pa starpām...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Izsludinu ziemeļblāzmas trauksmi, pašlaik kp = 6

----------


## dmd

liepājā apmācies  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> liepājā apmācies


 Rīgā ar debesis aizdambējušās un kautkas slapjš nāk lejā...  ::  
Biju ar VLF uztvērēju uz spilves lidlauku, uztveršana ideāla... bet fonā skanēja latvijas rādio 2 ( uztvērējam filtrus vajag )
bija daži svilpieni no ziemeļblāzmām, bet klusi... noteikti ka pašlaik ko var dzirdēt... jo ziemeļblāzmas sagriežas pret Latviju....
Vakar bija interesantas skaņas tā it kā kāds sauktu suni ar svilpieniem... nezinu tikai signāla izcelsmi, vai no debesīm, vai no 20 KV līnijām... biju ar suni pastaigāties   ::  sākumā pat nesapratu, kas tas bija...

----------


## dmd

cilvēki reportē



> violetu strīpu aiz meža galotnēm un otrreiz oranžu izplūdušu mākoni debesīs ap 10 vakarā..

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nopietna ziemeļblāzmas trauksme, daļiņu blīvums sasniedza pat 40 - 50 protoni / cm3
tas ir salidzinoši liels daļiņu blīvums...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

šodien reāla ziemeļblāzmas trauksme... daļiņu blīvums ap 60 - 80 protons / cm3 ( pilnīgi drošs garants, ka būs Latvijā )
cerams, ka p
pēc 12 dienā vel varēs paspēt ar VLF uz jūru un nebūs beidzies...  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

šonakt varēs redzēt?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> šonakt varēs redzēt?


 Ja daļiņu maksimums trāpīs zemes atmosfērā ap vakarpusi, pēc 20.00 tad noteikti redzēsim, vismaz tā es secinu no iepriekšējiem novērojumiem...
es jau došos pie jūras vērot dabu un klausīties VLF, ir cerības lielas dzirdēt zieļblāzmas kori... pēdējo reizi dzirdēju, šogad 9 martā...

----------


## Vinchi

Vai ziemeļblāzmas ir novērojamas pie abiem poliem?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vai ziemeļblāzmas ir novērojamas pie abiem poliem?


 Jā, ir dienvidblāzmas un ziemeļblāzmas...  ::

----------

